# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث : " يا سعد أطب مطعمك تكن مستجاب الدعوة "

## أحمد السكندرى

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته**فهذا تخريج كنت قد أعددته لحديث أشتهر بين الخطباء و الوعاظ و رأيته غير مرة معلقا على أبواب المساجد ما أنه لا يصح اسناده ، و سأذكر معه البديل الصحيح الذى يغنى عنه . و الله المستعان*

*أولا : المتن:
عن ابن عباس قال:  تليت هذه الآية عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ) فقام سعد بن أبي وقاص فقال: يارسول الله ادع الله أن يجعلني مستجاب الدعوة ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم:" يا سعد أطب مطعمك تكن مستجاب الدعوة والذي نفس محمد بيده إن العبد ليقذف اللقمة الحرام في جوفه ما يتقبل منه عمل أربعين يوما وأيما عبد نبت لحمه من السحت والربا فالنار أولى به "*

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

ثانيا: التخريج:
أخرجه الطبرانى فى "المعجم الأوسط" (6495) أو (6640) -على اختلاف الطبعات -قال:حدثنا محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة ثنا الحسن بن علي الأحتياطي ثنا أبو عبد الله الجوزجاني رفيق إبراهيم بن أدهم ثنا بن جريج عن عطاء عن ابن عباس به 
ثم قال : لايروى هذا الحديث عن بن جريج إلا بهذا الإسناد تفرد به الأحتياطي _._ 
و عنه أخرجه الحافظ ابو بكر بن مردويه فى تفسيره كما فى تفسير ابن كثير (ا/203-حلب) فقال:حدثنا سليمان بن أحمد -و هو الطبرانى-، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة المصري، حدثنا الحسين بن عبد الرحمن الاحتياطي، حدثنا أبو عبد الله الجوزجاني -رفيق إبراهيم بن أدهم – به .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

ثالثا : رجال الحديث :
1- محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة المصرى : هو محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة بن الصلت السدوسي البصري ثم المصري، ابن أخ الإمام يعقوب بن شيبة السدوسي . 
حدث عن : ابراهيم بن الصباح الدقاق ،سعيد بن يحيى بن سعيد الأموى  ، و أبى سعيد الأشج ، و محمد بن أبى معشر ، و أبى هاشم الرفاعى .
و عنه : أبو القاسم الطبرانى فى" المعجمين " ، و النسائى فى " حديث مالك "  ، و أبو يعقوب بن المبارك ، و ابن عدى و لم يذكره فى " كامله " ،و أبو هريرة أحمد بن عبد الله بن أبى عصام العدوى ، و حمزة بن محمد الحسينى ، 
و غيرهم ، وصفه المقريزى بالحافظ  ، و قال الحافظ : مقبول. 
قال الألبانى :لم يوثقه أحد ، و قد روى  عنه النسائى أيضا فى حديث مالك
 وفاته : مات سنة 300 بمصر يوم السبت لخمس خلون من جمادى الاخرة .
خلاصة مرتبته: هو عندى مجهول الحال .
2- الحسين بن عبد الرحمن بن عباد بن الهيثم أبو على الفزارى الاحتياطى. 
و قيل اسمه حسن ، و الصواب أن كلاهما صواب .
أما ما و قع فى اسناد الطبرانى من أنه الحسن بن على فخطأ .

روى عن ابن عيينة، وابن إدريس، وجرير بن عبدالحميد.
وعنه الهيثم بن خلف، ومحمد بن أبى الازهر النحوي، وعدة.

قال على بن المدينى: تركوا حديثه.
قال المروذى: سألت أبا عبدالله عن الاحتياطى فقال: يقال له حسين، أعرفه بالتخليط، وذكر أنه دخل في أمر السلطان.
قال ابن عدى: يسرق الحديث ولا يشبه حديثه حديث أهل الصدق.
وقال الازدي: لو قلت كان كذابا لجاز.
وذكره ابن الجوزى وقال: بعض الرواة يسميه الحسين.
قال الذهبى : هو مقرئ، وله مناكير.
خلاصة مرتبته :  متروك منكر الحديث لاسيما عند التفرد .

3- أبو عبد الله الجوزجاني رفيق إبراهيم بن أدهم: لم أعثر على ترجمته فأنى لم أعرفه .

4-ابن جريج : عبد الملك بن عبدالعزيز بن جريج، الإمام، العلامة، الحافظ شيخ الحرم، أبو خالد، وأبو الوليد القرشيالأموي، المكي، صاحب التصانيف، وأول من دون العلم بمكة. مولى أمية بن خالد. وقيل: كان جده جريج عبدا لأم حبيب بنت جبر زوجة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن خالد بن أسيدالأموي، فنُسب ولاؤه إليه. وهو عبد رومي. وكان لابن جريج أخ اسمه محمد لا يكاديُعرف. وابنٌ اسمه محمد. 

حدث عن : عطاء بن أبي رباح فأكثر وجود، وعن ابن أبيمليكة، ونافع مولى ابن عمر، وطاوس حديثا واحدا قوله . وذكر أنه أخذ أحاديث صفية بنتشيبة، وأراد أن يدخل عليها، فما اتفق. وأخذ عن مجاهد حرفين من القراءات، وميمون بنمهران، ويوسف بن ماهك، وعمرو بن شعيب، وعمرو بن دينار، وعكرمة العباسي مرسلا،وعكرمة بن خالد المخزومي، وابن المنكدر، وعبيد الله بن أبي يزيد، والقاسم بن أبيبزة، وعبد الله بن كثير الداري، وأيوب بن هانئ، وحبيب بن أبي ثابت، وزيد بن أسلم،والزهري، وصفوان بن سليم، وعبد الله بن طاوس، وعبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير، وعبد اللهبن كثير بن المطلب، وعبد الله بن كيسان، وعبدة بن أبي لبابة، ومحمد بن عباد بنجعفر، وخلق كثير. وينزل إلى أقرانه، بل وأصحابه. فحدث عن زياد بن سعد شريكه، وجعفرالصادق، وزهير بن معاوية، وإبراهيم بن محمد بن أبي عطاء وهو ابن أبي يحيى، وسعيد بنأبي أيوب المصري، وإسماعيل ابن علية، ومعمر بن راشد، ويحيى بن أيوب المصري. وكان منبحور العلم. 

حدث عنه: ثور بن يزيد، والأوزاعي، والليث، والسفيانان،والحمادان، وابن علية، وابن وهب، وخالد بن الحارث، وهمام بن يحيى، وعيسى بن يونس،وابن إدريس، ويحيى بن سعيد الأموي، ويحيى بن سعيد القطان، ومحمد بن حرب الأبرش،ويحيى بن أبي زائدة، ووكيع، والوليد بن مسلم، وهشام بن يوسف، وحجاج بن محمد الأعور،وأبو أسامة، وروح، وأبو عاصم، والخريبي، وعبد الله بن رجاء المكي، وعبد الرزاق بنهمام، وعبيد الله بن موسى، وغندر، والأنصاري، وعثمان بن الهيثم المؤذن، ويحيى بنسليم الطائفي، ومحمد بن بكر البرساني وأمم سواهم. 



تصنيفه  بمكة:
قال عبد الله بن أحمد: قلت لأبي: من أول من صنف الكتب؟ قال: ابن جريج، وابن أبي عروبة. وروى علي بنالمديني، عن عبد الوهاب بن همام، عن ابن جريج قال: أتيت عطاء وأنا أريد هذا الشأن،وعنده عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير، فقال لي ابن عمير: قرأت القرآن؟ قلت: لا. قال: فاذهب فاقرأه ثم اطلب العلم. فذهبت، فغبرت زمانا حتى قرأت القرآن، ثم جئت عطاء،وعنده عبد الله. فقال: قرأت الفريضة؟ قلت: لا. قال: فتعلم الفريضة، ثم اطلب العلم. قال: فطلبت الفريضة، ثم جئت. فقال: الآن فاطلب العلم، فلزمت عطاء سبع عشرة سنة. 


قال ابن عيينة: سمعت ابن جريح يقول: ما دَوَّن العلم تدويني أحد. وقال: جالست عمرو بن دينار بعدما فرغت من عطاء تسع سنين. 

قال علي بن المديني: نظرت فإذاالإسناد يدور على ستة، فذكرهم، ثم قال: صار علمهم إلى أصحاب الأصناف. ممن صنف العلممنهم من أهل مكة ابن جريج. يكنى أبا الوليد، لقي ابن شهاب، وعمرو بن دينار. يريد منالستة المذكورين. 

وبه قال أبو إسحاق، قال ابنجريج: ما دوَّن هذا العلم تدويني أحد جالست عمرو بن دينار بعدما فرغت من عطاء سبعسنين. وقال: لم يغلبني على يسار عطاء عشرين سنة أحد، فقيل له: فما منعك عن يمينه؟قال: كانت قريش تغلبني عليه.


تدليسه :
قال الدارقطني رحمه الله ( تهذيب التهذيب ج6 ص359 ) : تجنب تدليس ابن جريج فإنه قبيح التدليس لا يدلس إلا فيما سمعه من مجروح مثل ابراهيم بن أبي يحيى وموسى بن عبيدة وغيرهما .

قلت: الرجل في نفسه ثقة، حافظ، لكنه يدلس بلفظة "عن"، "وقال" وقد كان صاحب تعبد وتهجد وما زال يطلب العلم حتى كبروشاخ. وقد أخطأمن زعم أنه جاوز المائة، بل ما جاوز الثمانين، وقد كان شابا في أيام ملازمته لعطاء. 


وقال ابن جريج: لمأسمع من الزهري، إنما أعطاني جزءا كتبته، وأجازه لي. 
حديثه عن عطاء :
قال أحمد بن زهير بن حرب أبو بكر بن أبي خيثمة في التاريخ – ط دار غراس(ص 152): 
حدثنا إبراهيم بن عرعرة، قال: نا يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن ابن جريج قال: إذا قلت قال عطاء فأنا سمعته منه، وإن لم أقل سمعتُ.

وقال أبو حاتم الرازي (العلل 870): من خالف ابن جريج في عطاء فقد وقع في شغل

وفاته :
قالأبو محمد بن قتيبة مولد ابن جريج سنة ثمانين عام الجحَّاف . أخبرنا عمر بن عبدالمنعم، أنبأنا أبو اليمن الكندي، أنبأنا علي بن هبة الله، أنبأنا أبو إسحاقالفيروزآبادي قال: ومنهم أبو الوليد عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن جريج، وجريج عبدلآل أم حبيب بنت جبير، ومات سنة خمسين ومائة. 


قال ابن المديني، وأبو حفص الفلاس: ماتابن جريج سنة تسع وأربعين ومائة وهذا وهم. فقد قال يحيى القطان ومكي بن إبراهيم،وأبو نعيم، وعدة: مات سنة خمسين ومائة وعن ابن المديني أيضا: سنة إحدى وخمسين .
قلت: عاش سبعين سنة. فسنه وسن أبي حنيفة واحد، ومولدهما وموتهما واحد
خلاصة مرتبته: ثقة حافظ و لكنه قبيح التدليس لا يدلس الا عن مجروح  الا ما كان عن عطاء فأنه محمول على الاتصال كما صرح بذلك .

5-عطاء بن أبي رباح ، واسمه أسلم القرشي الفهري ، أبو محمد المكي مولى آل أبي خثيم ، عامل عمر بن الخطاب على مكة ، ويقال : مولى بني جمح.
ولد في خلافة عثمان بن عفان ، ويقال : إنه من مولدي الجند ونشأ بمكة.
روى عن : عائشة ، وأم سلمة ، وأم هانئ ، وأبي هريرة ، وابن عباس ، وحكيم بن حزام ، ورافع بنخديج ، وزيد بن أرقم ، وزيد بن خالد الجهني ، وصفوان بن أمية ، وابن الزبير ، وعبدالله بن عمرو ، وابن عمر ، وجابر ، ومعاوية ، وأبي سعيد ، وعدة من الصحابة . وأرسلعن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وعن أبي بكر ، وعتاب بن أسيد ، وعثمان بن عفان ،والفضل بن عباس ، وطائفة

روى عنه : أبان بن صالح ، وإبراهيم بن ميسرة الطائفي ، وإبراهيم بن ميمون الصائغ ، وإبراهيم بن يزيد الخوزي ، وأسامة بن زيد الليثي ، وأسلم المنقري ، وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم الأنصاري ، وإسماعيل بن عبد الرحمن السدي ، وإسماعيل بن مسلم المكي ، والأسود بن شيبان ، وإياس بن أبي تميمة البصري ، وأيوب بن أبي تميمة السختياني ، وأيوب بن عتبة اليمامي ، وأيوب بن موسى القرشي ، وأيوب بن نهيك ، وبديل بن ميسرة ، وبرد بن سنان الشامي ، وبسام الصيرفي ، وبكير بن الأخنس ، وثابت بن عجلان ، وجابر يزيد الجعفي ، وجرير بن حازم ، وجعفر بن إياس ، وجعفر بن برقان ، وجعفر بن محمد بن علي ، وحاتم بن أبي صغيرة ، وحبيب بن أبي ثابت ، وحبيب بن الشهيد ، وحبيب بن أبي مرزوق الرقي ، وحبيب المعلم ، والحجاج بن أرطاة النخعي  ، والحجاج بن فرافصة ، والحسن بن ذكوان البصري ، وحسين بن ذكوان المعلم ، وحصين بن عبد الرحمن السلمي ، والحكم بن عتيبة، وحميد بن أبي سويد المكي ، وحميد المكي مولى ابن علقمة ، وخالد بن أبي عوف ، وخالد بن يزيد المصري ، وخصيف بن عبد الرحمن الجزري ، ودويد بن نافع ، ورباح بن أبي معروف المكي  ، ورقبة بن مصقلة ، والزبير بن خريق الجزري ، وزيد بن أبي أنيسة الجزري ، وسلمة بن كهيل ، وسليمان بن أبي مسلم الاحول ، وسليمان بن مهران الأعمش ، وسليمان بن موسى الدمشقي ، وشبيب بن شيبة ، وطلحة بن عمرو المكي ، وعامر الاحول ، وعباد بن منصور الناجي البصري ، وعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسين المكي ، وعبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن يعلى الطائفي ، و عبد الله بن عثمان بن خثيم ، وعبد الله بن المؤمل المخزومي ، وعبد الله بن أبي نجيح المكي ، وعبد الرحمن بن حبيب بن أردك ، وعبد الرحمن بن عمرو الأوزاعي ، وعبد العزيز بن رفيع المكي ، وعبد الكريم بن مالك الجزري ، وعبد الكريم أبو أمية البصري ، وعبد المجيد بن سهيل بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف ، وعبد الملك بن أبي سليمان العرزمي  وعبد الملك بن
عبد العزيز بن جريج وعبد الملك بن ميسرة الزراد العامري الكوفي ، وعبد الملك بن ميسرة المكي ، وعبد الواحد بن سليم البصري ، وعبد الوهاب بن بخت ، وعبيد الله بن عمر العمري ، وعثمان بن الأسود المكي ، وعسل بن سفيان التميمي البصري ، وعطاء الخراساني ، وعفير بن معدان الحمصي ، وعقبة بن عبد الله الاصم ، وعكرمة بن عمار ، وعلي بن الحكم البناني  ، وعمارة بن ثوبان ، وعمارة بن ميمون ، وعمر بن سعيد بن أبي حسين المكي ، وعمر بن قيس سندل ، وعمرو بن دينار ، وعمرو بن شعيب، وعمران بن أبي أنس المكي ، وعمران بن مسلم القصير ، والعلاء بن المسيب ، وفروة بن قيس ، وفطر بن خليفة ، وقتادة بن دعامة ، وقيس بن سعد المكي ، وكثير بن شنظير الأزدي البصري ، وليث بن سعد المصري ، وليث بن أبي سليم الكوفي ، ومالك بن دينار البصري الزاهد ، ومبارك بن حسان البصري ، والمثنى بن الصباح ، ومجاهد بن جبر المكي وهو من شيوخه ، ومحمد بن إسحاق بن يسار المدني
، ومحمد بن جحادة الكوفي ، ومحمد بن خالد القرشي ، ومحمد بن سعيد الطائفي  ، ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، ومحمد بن عبيد الله العرزمي ، ومحمد بن مسلم بن شهاب الزهري ، ومسلم البطين ، ومشاش ، ومصعب بن ثابت ، ومطر الوراق ، ومعقل بن عبيد الله الجزري ، ومغيرة بن زياد الموصلي ، ومنصور بن زاذان الواسطي ، ومنصور بن المعتمر الكوفي ، والمنهال بن خليفة ، وموسى بن نافع أبو شهاب الكوفي الاكبر ، وأبو حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت الكوفي ، والنعمان بن المنذر الشامي ، والنهاس بن قهم البصري ، وهمام بن يحيى ، والوضين بن عطاء الشامي ، ويحيى بن أبي كثير اليمامي ، ويحيى بن مسلم أحد المجاهيل ، ويزيد بن إبراهيم التستري ، ويزيد بن أبي حبيب المصري ، ويزيد بن أبى زياد الكوفي ، ويزيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي مالك الدمشقي ، وابنه يعقوب بن عطاء بن أبي رباح ، ويعقوب بن القعقاع الأزدي ، ويمان بن المغيرة العنزي، ويونس بن عبيد البصري ، وأبو إسحاق السبيعي ، وأبو الزبير المكي ، وأبو علي الرحبي ، وأبو عمرو بن العلاء المقرئ النحوي ، وأبو المبارك ، وأبو المليح الرقي.


 قال محمد بن سعد فى طبقاته (5 / 467 – 470): كان من مولدي الجند ، ونشأ بمكة ، وهو مولى لبني فهر أو الجمح ، وانتهت فتوى أهل مكة إليه وإلى جاهد في زمانهما ، وأكثر ذلك إلى عطاء.سمعت بعض أهل العلم يقول : كان عطاء أسود أعور أفطس أشل أعرج ثم عمي بعد ذلك ، وكان ثقة فقيها عالما كثير الحديث

وقال عباس الدوري فى  تاريخه :( 2 / 402)، عن يحيى بن معين : كان عطاء معلم كتاب.
وقال الدارقطني : قال خالد بن أبي نوف عن عطاء : أدركت مئتين من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال الهيثم ، وأبو المليح الرقي ، وأحمد ، وأبو عمر الضرير ، وغيرهم : مات عطاء سنةأربع عشرة ومائة وقال يحيى القطان : سنة أربع أو خمس عشرة وقال ابن جريج وابن عيينةوالواقدي وأبو نعيم والفلاس : سنة خمس عشرة ومائة وقال الواقدي : عاش ثمانياوثمانين سنة . وقال شباب : مات سنة سبع عشرة فهذا خطأ وابن جريج وابن عيينة أعلمبذلك . وقد كان بمكة مع عطاء من أئمة التابعين مجاهد ، وطاوس ، وعبيد بن عميرالليثي ، وابن أبي مليكة ، وعمر وبن دينار ، وأبو الزبير المكي ، وآخرون .

خلاصة مرتبته : مكى ثقة فقيه تابعى عالم بالمناسك .

6- ابن عباس :إنه الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عباس -رضي الله عنه-، ابن عم النبي (، ولد -رضي الله عنه- قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين، وبايع رسول الله ( وهو صغير لم يبلغ الحلم، وهاجر إلى المدينة مع أبويه قبل فتح مكة.

وكان ابن عباس رضي الله عنه من أشهر مفسري الصحابة، مع أنه كان أصغرهم سناً، فقد ولد رضي الله عنه قبل هجرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة بثلاث سنوات، ولازم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ نعومة أظفاره، وذلك لقرابته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقرابته من ميمونة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

ولازم ابن عباس - إضافة لملازمته رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - كبار الصحابة، أمثال أبي بكر، وعمر، وأخذ عنهم ما فاته في صغره. وقد شهد له الجميع بسعة علمه، ورجاحة عقله، حتى لقبوه بألقاب عدة: فلُقِّب بـ"البحر" و"الحبر" و "ترجمان القرآن". يقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه في حقه: " نِعْم ترجمان القرآن ابن عباس" رواه الحاكم في "المستدرك" .

وفي "المستدرك" أيضًا من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وإن حبر هذه الأمة لعبد الله بن عباس ) وكيف لا يكون كذلك وقد دعا له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في البخاري بقوله: ( اللهم فقهه في الدين ) وفي رواية عند أحمد: ( وعلِّمه التأويل ) .

وكان عمر رضي الله عنه - وهو صاحب فراسة - يدنيه من مجلسه، ويستأنس برأيه وعلمه، والقصة التالية تسلط الضوء على ذلك: روى البخاري في "صحيحه"عن ابن عباس قال: ( كان عمر يدخلني مع أشياخ بدر، فقال بعضهم: لِمَ تُدخل هذا الفتى معنا ولنا أبناء مثله؟ فقال: إنه ممن قد علمتم - يشير بذلك إلى قرابته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو إلى معرفته وفطنته - قال: فدعاهم ذات يوم ودعاني معهم، قال: وما أَرَيْته دعاني يومئذ إلا لِيُرِيَهُم مني، فقال: ما تقولون في قوله تعالى: { إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح }(النصر:1) فقال بعضهم: أمرنا أن نحمد الله ونستغفره إذا نصرنا وفتح علينا، وقال بعضهم: لا ندري، أو لم يقل شيئاً، فقال لي: يا ابن عباس، أكذاك تقول، قلت: لا، قال: فما تقول، قلت: هو أَجَلُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلمه الله له...قال عمر: ما أعلم منها إلا ما تعلم ) .

وكان يُفتي الناس في عهد عثمان، كما كان يفعل ذلك في عهد عمر رضي الله عن الجميع، وكان علي رضي الله عنه يدنيه منه ويعمل برأيه، ومما قاله فيه: ( أقرَّ الله عين من له ابن عم مثل هذا ) .
توفي حَبر هذه الأمة الصحابي عبد الله بن عباس سنة 68 هـبالطائف، وقد نزل في قبره وتولى دفنه علي بن عبد الله ومحمد بن الحنفية، والعباس بن محمد بن عبد الله بن العباس وصفوان .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

رابعا: الحكم على الحديث :
الحديث منكر ، و اسناده ضعيف جدا وفيه ثلاث علل :
1- محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة المصرى وهو مجهول الحال .
2- الحسين بن عبد الرحمن الاحتياطي متروك منكر الحديث و قد تفرد .
3- أبو عبد الله الجوزجانى –رفيق ابراهيم بن أدهم – لم أعرفه .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

خامسا: البديل الصحيح :
عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه  قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : يا أيها الناس إن الله طيب لا يقبل إلا طيبا وإن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر المرسلين وقال يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا وقال يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل السفر يمد يديه إلى السماء يا رب يا رب أشعث أغبر مطعمه حرام ومشربه حرام وملبسه حرام وغدي بالحرام فأنى يستجاب لذلك 
أخرجه ابن المبارك فى الزهد (456) و اسحاق بن راهويه فى مسنده (168) و عبد الرزاق فى مصنفه (8839) وأحمد فى مسنده (8570) و البخارى فى رفع اليدين (86) و مسلم فى صحيحه(1015) و الترمذى(2989) و ابن الجعد فى مسنده (1633) و ابن بشران فى الامالى (92) و الدارمى فى سننه (2773)و البيهقى (6621)
و فى الشعب (1166)و البغوى فى شرح السنة (؟)أ.ه
 تنبيه : أعذرونى أن كان هناك خطأ فى ترقيم الحدبيث فى مواضعه فقد أعتمدت فيه على ترقيم الشاملة لأننى أعددته على عجالة ،فيكفى فى ذلك أننى قد ذكرت المصادر الأصلية التى أخرجته بسنده .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
أرجو من الأخوة التفاعل معى فى تحقيق هذا الحديث ،و الكشف على علله و رجاله .
و جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## السكران التميمي

أحسن الله إليك يا شيخ (أحمد) ونفع بك، وزادك من فضله..

لكن عندي بعض التعقيبات على بعض ما تفضلتم به رحمك الله:
أولاً: أبو علي محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة البغدادي المصري  = (ليس بمجهول)، بل شيخ معروف بالرواية والتحديث وإن لم تكن بتلك الكثرة.
من رجال (التهذيب) الأصل والفرع.
وحسبك بأن الإمام النسائي قد حدث عنه؛ وقد قال الذهبي رحمه الله في (المغني): النسائي نظيف الشيوخ.

ثانياً: الحسين بن عبد الرحمن الإحتياطي؛ قد أتى هكذا على الجادة عند ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره من طريق ابن مردويه عن شيخه الطبراني بالسند وبالحديث.
قلت: وهو آفة الحديث وبلاه. ويعلم الله أن معاجم الطبراني الثلاثة تحتاج إلى إعادة تحقيق وإخراج من جديد بصورة تستحقها هذه الكنوز.

ثالثاً: أبو عبد الله الجوزجاني رفيق إبراهيم بن أدهم؛ لا يعرف إلا بهذا اللقب وهذه الكنية.
قلت: له رواية في (تهذيب الكمال 2/36) ومحله الصدق في نفسه.

رابعاً: عزاه الهيثمي والمنذري للطبراني في الصغير، وليس فيه. فالله أعلم

خامساً: قال الحافظ ابن رجب في (جامع العلوم): خرجه الطبراني بإسناد فيه نظر. وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في (التلخيص): وأعله ابن الجوزي، وذكره ابن حبان في (العلل) من حديث حذيفة وصحح عن أبيه وقفه.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى السكران التميمى و نفع بك ، و أنا لست شيخا ، انما طويلب علم لا يزال و سيظل يحبو 
و أظنك ستتراجع عن وصفك حينما تعلم أن عندى 18 عاما ( ابتسامة )
 و كل ما أورده فى هذا المجلس من تخريجات و تحقيقات انما هو تدريب أقوم به و استفاد من علم و فوائد الأخوة ،خاصة أصحاب الخبرة فى هذا المجال جزاهم الله عنا و عن المسلمين خيرا ، و بارك الله فى علمهم .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بارك الله فيك أيها الإبن الفاضل أحمد السكندري ( ابتسامة ) على هذا التخريج الطيب والمفيد ونفع بك : 
الصواب في محمد بن عيسى بن شيبة ، أنه صدوق . كما ذكر المنصوري في كتابه " إرشاد القاصي والداني " ص ( 604 ) .
فما قاله الشيخ الفاضل السكران : حسبك بأن الإمام النسائي قد حدث عنه ؛ وقد قال الذهبي رحمه الله في (المغني) : النسائي نظيف الشيوخ . 
عض على هذه الفائدة بالنواجذ .
وآفة الحديث الحسين بن عبد الرحمن الإحتياطي . 
وابو عبد الله الجوزجاني ـ رفيق ابراهيم بن أدهم ـ لا يعرف .
وقد أنكر الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ في ضعيف الترغيب ( 1 / 531 ) عزو الحديث إلى الطبراني في الصغير وقال : " وهو خطأ " .
وقال عنه ـ رحمه الله ـ في الضعيفة ( 1812) المجلد الرابع ، وفي ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب ( 1 / 530 ح 1071 ) : " ضعيف جداً " .

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله في الاخوة الكرام ونفع بهم على هذه الفوائد الجمة

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أخي أحمد وفقك الله..
واستمر على ما أنت عليه..
وأداعبك بما قاله الشاعر
احفظ لسانك لا تبح بثلاثة**سنٍّ ومالٍ ما استطعت ومذهبِ
والسر  :Smile:  ستعرفه إذا أنت بحثت عن الشطر الثاني...

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

هداك الله أخي العطاب الحميري 
لسنا بـ ..... ، ولا بـ ...... ، ولا بـ ....... ( ابتسامة ) حاشاك من ذلك ...
بل نثني ، وندعو ، ونصدّق ... ونسأل الله التوفيق ، والهداية ، والعلم النافع ، لرجالنا ، وشبابنا ، ونسائنا .
الصدور ـ والله ـ تنشرح وتبتهج حينما نرى شبابنا يطلبون العلم الشرعي ، ويعرضون دراستهم وبحوثهم على إخوانهم الذين سبقوهم بذلك لمدارستهم ومراجعتهم والاستفادة منهم . 
بل هذه دعوة لجميع شبابنا في الحث على طلب العلم ، وخاصة عبر هذه المجالس النافعة ( الألوكة ، ملتقى أهل الحديث ، وغيرها ) فمن يقرأ لك اليوم ومن يصحح لك إن لم يكن عبر هذه المجالس والإلتقاء بطلبة العلم من أنحاء العالم والتواصل معهم ومخاطبتهم والاستفادة من علمهم وخبرتهم ، وهذه نعمة عظيمة على طلبة العلم .
اليوم نتواصل مع إخواننا طلاب العلم في مصر ، والشام ، اليمن ، والمغرب ، وتونس ، والسودان ، ودول الخليج وغيرها 
تأتيك الفوائد من كل مكان ، أعظم بها من نعمة يا طالب العلم .
يجمعهم منهج الكتاب والسنة وصالح سلف الأمة . فالحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

جزاكم الله خيرا أخوتى ( أبو بكر الذيب - العطاب الحميرى - ضيدان عبد الرحمن السعيد ) و بوركتم .
و ان شاء الله سأتحفكم بتخريج و تحقيق اخر قريبا جدا ، و سأنتظر منكم تعليقاتكم ، و ارشادتكم ، و فوائدكم  فلا تحرمونا منها .
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم ، وشكرا لكم جميعا .
والحديث كما ذكر الإخوة لا يصح ، لكن معناه صحيح .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

هذا هو أول حديث قمت بتخريجه، أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزي خيرا كل من تعلمت منه حرفا، وأن يرزقني الإخلاص والطاعة حتى ألقاه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هذا هو أول حديث قمت بتخريجه، أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزي خيرا كل من تعلمت منه حرفا، وأن يرزقني الإخلاص والطاعة حتى ألقاه


نفع الله بك.

----------

